# 2017 OMBTT Schedule & (NEW FORMAT) and 10,000.00 1st Place classic prize



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

*We now have all of our dates solidified for the 2017 season. It has been very difficult to keep from having conflicts so we have listened to our members and changed our regular season format to make it more convenient for those who fish multiple circuits, family or work conflicts. We will now have 7 events to choose from. You only have to pay for 6 to be qualified for the classic and have to be present in at least 4(can buy in twice). If you choose to fish all 7 you may drop your lowest finish for angler of the year purposes. Basically all the rules stay the same deposits are required for 6 events 300.00 total and team membership 75.00 to guarantee your spot. If you choose to fish the seventh event you may pay before or day of. We do not allow single event entry's for OMBTT but we do on the KMTT (Knox Marine Trail).
Also we have 2 sponsors who are going to guarantee up to 2,000.00 for the First place classic winners to bring the prize up to 10,000.00 Even on our worst year first would have been 9,400.00 with our supplement. 
Also OMBTT will be having 2 opens in 2017 our Fathers Day Open (Indian) and Pot~A~Gold 2 day Open (Indian). I also want to thank all of our sponsors and members for their support I think the world of all of you.*
Jami

*OMBTT*
*Sat. 04/15 Indian Lake*
*Sat. 05/20 Grand Lake St Mary's*
*Sat. 06/10 Delaware*
*Sun. 06/25 Lake Erie (Sandusky City Ramp)*
*Sat. 07/22 Indian*
*Sat. 08/19 Alum*
*Sun. 09/10 Rocky Fork (No Alternates for this event only)*
*Classic KY/Barkley Lake 11/9-10 (Moors Resort)*

*Opens (No Membership required)
06/18 Fathers Day Open (Indian Lake)
07/8-9 Indian Lake Pot~A~Gold 2 day Open

www.ombtt.com
Facebook OMBTT LLC*


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Any boaters looking to fish this, looking for non-boater to from the back and help with costs?


----------

